# Dumped the kayak.



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

After fishing most of the day today 8/28. I got caught in the storm, I was about 1/2 mile out from the Huron lighthouse. Couldn't get turned in the waves, and they got the better of me. 
Somewhere near there us a new Ego slider net, an st croix avid rod, a G Loomis greenwater rod, cooler, milk crate with flag and umbrella, kayak anchor, hawg trough, and other assorted goodies. 
Thankfully the Coast Guard got me picked up and back to shore.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Whoa! At least you got back to shore and can tell about it!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Glad you are on land with a story to tell.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not sure how I was found.
Mustang auto inflation life vests are awesome, except when trying to re-enter a kayak.
Marine Corps training will help you keep calm in a bad situation (even if it was 25 years ago ).
Even leashed things can dissappear in a roll over. ( things break off)


----------



## nate44 (Jan 9, 2012)

Labtech8 said:


> Not sure how I was found.
> Mustang auto inflation life vests are awesome, except when trying to re-enter a kayak.
> Marine Corps training will help you keep calm in a bad situation (even if it was 25 years ago ).
> Even leashed things can dissappear in a roll over. ( things break off)



I think we saw you today when we were fishing out by the castle.
We rode the storm out. Let out all our anchor line and powered the boat into the waves.
It got pretty hairy
I would saw 7-8 footers with really strong winds
It's amazing how fast the storms come and go.

At leas the waves pushed you towards shore


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Labtech8 said:


> Not sure how I was found.
> Mustang auto inflation life vests are awesome, except when trying to re-enter a kayak.
> Marine Corps training will help you keep calm in a bad situation (even if it was 25 years ago ).
> Even leashed things can dissappear in a roll over. ( things break off)


Good thing you had the vest on! Probably not a bad idea to practice getting in a yak a few time.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Glad you made it back in that's all that matters. Knock on wood, I haven't gotten caught yet in a storm. What kind of kayak do you have?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad you are ok, all them items can be replaced. If ya need a rod to fish let me know I will hook ya up.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

I think the good Lord was definitely watching over you! Glad you made it back safe.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Very interested in. speaking with you about this, glad your safe!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Glad to read you survived. Keep an eye on those clouds, get a waterproof enclosure for your phone and get a weather radar app on it!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

This might sound dumb to some people but learn to interpret what the different types of clouds signify. We all know dark black clouds mean might be time to get off the lake. The different clouds can tell you alot about approaching weather. Google is your friend. Glad everything worked out good in the end.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad your safe. I don't even take my 18 footer out if there's anything possible in the weather. Already learned my lesson once. That lake will wipp up in 30 seconds.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I got caught a couple months ago in my deep v, scared the crap out of me, half mile from shore ran into 50 mph headwinds and the lake turned into a big scary monster. cant let your guard down out there. glad you made out safe.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You are the second OGFer to have encountered bad weather this weekend while out in the kayak... at least the other guy was fishing the marsh and not in open water. I'm sure there have been others in times past, just not brave enough to post about it here.

EVERY year we are asked in these forums if it's safe to take a kayak or small boat out into the big lake.
THIS is why such action is discouraged.


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

Kagee, I DISAGREE COMPLETELY with your last statement. I got caught in a storm and rolled. It happens. I had my life jacket on, I had my flip over rope attached to my boat (and was climbing back aboard when the Coast guard arrived). My fishing partner new where I was and we were in contact shortly before the quick storm. My family 100 miles away was aware of the storm, and that I was heading in and to where I was heading.
Yes I happened to be in a big kayak. How many people in the other fishing vessels have there safety gear on, and have float plans/fishing buddies with them.
Overall I had a bad experience, not the first, won't be the last. But with proper experience, and some proper planning kayaking on Erie is a wonderful time.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Nate 44 I can't fathom riding any kind of storm out when you are that close to shore? Less than 5 minutes from safety why risk it?


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Many, many years ago while fishing behnd the wall at Avon, a storm blew in and taught me a lesson: Fishing has to take a second place to living! That's it, that's all. When it begins to look bad, head for safe harbor. If things clear up, return to fishing. If things don't clear up right away, stay put until things get better (period)!!!


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree with KaGee 100% there is a place for kayaks and Lake Erie isn't one of them. I have been caught in some squalls that came up on me like right now. What about those guys from the Coast Guard that had to put their lives in jeopardy to save you? Your last comments, " not the first, won't be the last." Kind of explains your haphazardness and your ability not to learn. Had you had the proper experience and planned properly you would not have been in the lake when the storm hit. I am glad there is a happy ending to your fishing trip.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

I would like to ask 1 question,, was the water wet. The real question is,,,,,how would your family feel about coming down to identify a body.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Here we go...... instead of this being a learning experience for others, this is going to turn out as bad as "How thick should the ice be before i can go fishing?" Glad you are safe..


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

The lake can be very dangerous for all types of watercraft and yes, it can whip up very quickly and without notice no matter what type of boat you're in. By that logic, no one should be on the lake in any type of boat. Whether you're in a 16ft V bottom or a sot yak...what's the difference really? Besides possibly getting to safety quicker. But, we all know that logic, "the bigger the boat, the further out you can go..." Nah. Bad situation either way. Tethered to a sot yak or rolled in a big V bottom with an outboard? Not flipping the big boat and climbing back in, that's for certain. Sounds to me like this hasn't been his first rodeo and had precautions in place. A learning experience nonetheless. Doesn't seem very productive to chastise the guy is all...lets just be glad this thread isn't about the other way it could've panned out.


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

Glad you made it, most everyone who posted here has had nail biter or two in their lives.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Truly glad you made it in safe...... I imagine this was a learning experience as my first experience in a storm on the lake... Now with the ability to watch the weather several days in advance of a planned fishing outing I have a pretty darn good idea on weather the fish will be worth it or not. It's really an easy decision for me, Stable weather/ fish// unstable weather/ cut the grass....


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have shared my experience, with this forum hopefully as a learning tool. It is not my first experience with danger (it can happen in everyday life ), yes I did a few things that were not the smartest. I also was prepared to get wet. All kayakers and most small boats should be prepared to get wet. I will be back on the lake after replacing a few items and recharging my life vest. I want to thank all of the well wishing people, and hopefully others can learn from what happened. The biggest thing is to WEAR your life vest, have a float plan so people know where you are, and stay calm ( no matter what size boat).


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

I agree with Nightcrawler, most if not all of us have been put in not so good situations on Lake Erie or other bodies of water. Sometime it happens of our own doing and sometimes stuff just happens! Simple rules for anytime you leave the dock:
1. Always have your safety gear in check and make sure everyone on the boat knows where it is and how to use it.
2. Always pay attention to the weather, not only for the now, but possible developing weather later in the day. We all know if the weather service played pro baseball they wouldn't have a job!
3. Use your common sense and judgement and always be thinking about what you might do if a serious situation occurs. Seems there is not much common sense in the world today sometimes.
Most of all, have fun, be safe, after all we are all human and sometimes find ourselves in situations where we have made poor judgement.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

See you were wearing an inflatable pfd. Boaters need to understand that it is impossible to put an inflatable pfd on when in the water. It must be worn ad you were doing at the time of the incident.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

One reply mentioned powering into waves with anchor out, i don't quite get that one? 
Anyhow, glad your ok incidents like this just make me wiser, some will say wiser would'nt been there in the first place life goes on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

Anytime I see one of you fools out on Erie in your kayak,I think to my self that is some one we will read about.Your are proof of that.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

D Barnhart said:


> Anytime I see one of you fools out on Erie in your kayak,I think to my self that is some one we will read about.Your are proof of that.


Very constructive comment. You must be so proud of yourself.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

A friend of my wife posted a picture of him/guests on his PONTOON boat on Lake Erie on Sunday with a clear line of rain/thunder clouds in the background coming in on him. Yes, he got caught and said it was the hardest rain storm he was ever in. Not only a pontoon boat but one without a top.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Out of curiosity , did you get charged any type of rescue fee? I understand that ice fishermen are charged for a rescue? Glad you made it !!!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

First, im glad your ok. One thing I havent seen thru all the replies is who called the cg? You said you were off huron, so cg marblehead would have a good run to get there as well as cg lorain. That would be a 20 to 30 minute run on flat water not a kicked up lake. Im gonna assume they just happened to be in the area to get to you so quickly.
Being able to re enter a turned kayak is a good skill to not only learn but to practice. Ive read thru the replies about saying kayaks have no business on the lake. I dont agree. I also dont feel guys should take an 18 footer to the bouy but they do that. Each has their knowledge and comfort level. I sure wont stop kayaking erie and will continue the same way i do it now, With extreme caution and lots of respect.


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

Labtech8 said:


> kayaking on Erie is a wonderful time


Evidently its NOT!.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Glad your ok!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

OSUdaddy said:


> A friend of my wife posted a picture of him/guests on his PONTOON boat on Lake Erie on Sunday with a clear line of rain/thunder clouds in the background coming in on him. Yes, he got caught and said it was the hardest rain storm he was ever in. Not only a pontoon boat but one without a top.


How do pontoons do in heavy chop/big waves? I'm guessing not that great but I've only ever been on one once so. I'd imagine they'd be pretty hard to flip.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad you're okay Labtech8. I believe I was out with you & silverbullet a few years back perching out of Toledo. Practicing re-entry, being visible, monitoring weather, letting people know your plans & most importantly wearing PFD = crucial fishing on Erie.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

D Barnhart said:


> Anytime I see one of you fools out on Erie in your kayak,I think to my self that is some one we will read about.Your are proof of that.


Wow! Thanks for the support. You might want to educate yourself and take some time before posting an ignorant response.

On the other hand I agree with silverbullet's reply.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Glad your ok...and glad that you seem to have all the safety equipment just in case something such as this happens..I can't possibly imagine the level of difficulty to get in a kayak with rough chop . ..


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm glad your safe without a doubt. I kayak with my daughter within a stone's throw off shore in front of our place and am nervous about that at times. My question for you is, aren't you scared with some of these boaters out there? I've seen boats not even paying attention almost smack boats in a pack. You out there in a yak is like a turd in the ocean, mix that with some drunked up cigarette boat owner high on booze and spit, not caring about what is in front of him at 80 mph. The mph is speed over ground for you trollers, to eliminate that question.


----------



## capt Hamilton (Sep 3, 2013)

What an adventure. God was with you. Keep fishing and enjoy your kayak. Thanks for sharing your adventure


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

"The mph is speed over ground for you trollers, to eliminate that question."

Now that is freakin funny!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> How do pontoons do in heavy chop/big waves? I'm guessing not that great but I've only ever been on one once so. I'd imagine they'd be pretty hard to flip.







http://pontoonguide.com/7-disadvantages-pontoon-boats/


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank God you're safe and sound. I went out on a kayak several years ago in Mexico, all was calm until a wave came out of no where. I didn't know what just happened until it was to late. Came out of no where!? Anyway, I jumped back on, got back to shore and will never sit in another yak ever again.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm glad you where wearing a PFD. I'm also a kayaker and I wear mine 100% of the time doesn't matter if it's hot or not. I see to many out without PFDs. And have read sad stories about others who didn't have them on and didn't make it. You may want to do some practice self rescues to get your skills honed in, just in case it happens again. I myself need to practice mine some this year. Haven't practiced them for a couple years. I'm a sit in side guy so it's a little different getting in.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you for posting your story. It was educational and informative. I'm happy to hear everything worked out o.k.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Glad your OK very smart to wear your floatie!! To everyone that has something. Bad to say has probably never been caught in a bad water situation. Ive gotten caught in bad water/weather on inland lakes. **** goes south quick, most of the time without much warning. Hopefully even the keyboard cowboys can learn from this


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Labtech8 said:


> Kagee, I DISAGREE COMPLETELY with your last statement. I got caught in a storm and rolled. It happens. I had my life jacket on, I had my flip over rope attached to my boat (and was climbing back aboard when the Coast guard arrived). My fishing partner new where I was and we were in contact shortly before the quick storm. My family 100 miles away was aware of the storm, and that I was heading in and to where I was heading.
> Yes I happened to be in a big kayak. How many people in the other fishing vessels have there safety gear on, and have float plans/fishing buddies with them.
> Overall I had a bad experience, not the first, won't be the last. But with proper experience, and some proper planning kayaking on Erie is a wonderful time.


Labtech I'm not going to beat you up. It appears you had a solid plan for survival if and when the situation you found yourself in occurred. Thank God for that. You are probably not in the extreme minority in that respect when it comes to folks who love to fish from kayaks on big water. 

However, many people who decide to fish from a kayak on a dangerously busy lake around a dangerously busy port are even remotely as well prepared as you were. Your last statement bothers me because the point it seems to be making is all the danger and lost equipment is worth the experience. I bring up the equipment part because you seem to be willing to risk losing several hundreds dollars (if not thousands) worth of expensive gear and still call it wonderful. People with limited resources may make bad decisions trying to save their gear....and that could cost them their life. We also can't assume they've had the training you received from Marine Corps (thank you sir for your service!) that helped you keep your head. Simply put, many folks do things like this because it seems really cool and adventurous. But they do so with little regard or respect for how risky it may be mostly because they don't think it through. 

One thing your ordeal tells me is you seemed to overlook is the fact that in those low visibility conditions (high winds and rain), a person in the water who gets separated from their boat is a target. Even with some training and the highest quality PFD available, being in the water near a harbor where boats are desperately racing into the river to get out of the storm puts you in EXTREME danger of getting hit by another boat. Talk to any marine service tech and see how many people lose lower units because they didn't see a floating log in clear conditions.  The Coast Guard's rescue operation could have easily been a recovery if a desperate or intoxicated boater ran you over in their haste to get into the harbor. 

Yes we should learn from our experiences and I am sure you've learned from this one. Let me tell you what I've learned from a kayak experience. I had a close call in the south passage when I left Mazurick ramp at first light this spring. A kayak with no running lights paddled out in front of me from the east (along the rock wall) as I cleared the harbor. I saw him and avoided collision but had I been distracted by a passenger or something else, it may have turned out badly. I learned that I need to look for kayaks no matter where I am on the lake. I learned some of the kayak enthusiasts don't always exercise good judgement and I need to be on the alert at all times for a relatively new obstacle than what I've grown accustomed to in my 35 years on this lake. 

What should be learned from your story is not "yes you can survive a violent storm in a kayak on Lake Erie if you're prepared". I believe you can because you are prepared even though you were lucky enough to be assisted by the USCG. 

The message should be "fishing in a kayak even in good weather on Lake Erie is very risky especially around harbors. Doing the same in weather conditions that are prime for getting caught in violent summer storms should be avoided at all costs". 

People are going to fish in kayaks. I get it. Heck I just took a ride in a hot air balloon a few weeks ago. People jump out of planes for fun. I just hope those people who do kayak in Lake Erie realize the scope of the risk they expose themselves to especially around high traffic areas.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Well said MageeEast.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Labtech8 said:


> Kagee, I DISAGREE COMPLETELY with your last statement. I got caught in a storm and rolled. It happens. I had my life jacket on, I had my flip over rope attached to my boat (and was climbing back aboard when the Coast guard arrived). My fishing partner new where I was and we were in contact shortly before the quick storm. My family 100 miles away was aware of the storm, and that I was heading in and to where I was heading.
> Yes I happened to be in a big kayak. How many people in the other fishing vessels have there safety gear on, and have float plans/fishing buddies with them.
> Overall I had a bad experience, not the first, won't be the last. But with proper experience, and some proper planning kayaking on Erie is a wonderful time.


Labtec8............dude....pay attention here, voices on OGF represent a lot of experience on the pond, many of us have witnessed the girl with an attitude that puts brave souls in their place. Even if you don't adjust your limits and repeat this experience, you should have used the post to share the extreme danger the lake can present in short notice. I like to paddle too, and have bounced in the waves near shore a few times. But even in my 24' hardtop, when the first threat of weather develops, I am wrapping up gear and heading in. You have to build time in your exit for things to go wrong, "accidents" happen when guys don't do that. Boasting about living thru a storm in a yak on Erie is not the message you want to send. Having your self tied to the boat was the only good decision you made that day.... Learn from this and help promote safe paddling.....AH2


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Labtec8- so happy to hear this was a learning experience. I know I will use it to keep myself safe when and if I am kayaking on the big lake. Thank you for your service to our country and great to hear your training continues to make a difference in your life. Thank you for sharing your experience and knowing the seeds you plant in others, will keep some of us safe in the future.

For you people on your high horse, not sure I ever heard Labtec8 bragging by any means. I get the impression he is continuing to serve us by allowing his readers to learn from his trials, which is what every day is for each of us. Sorry you lost your gear too Labtec but I am happy we can praise your safe return.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey lab tech , you did a real good job on having a plan before you went out, having your safety gear in tact , and wearing your PFD. there's really nothing more to be said here, you were prepared for the worst situation , and the worst situation actually happened . you were here to tell about it because you were prepared and you kept a level head . i'd be glad to yak with you anytime dude, good job


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

9Left said:


> hey lab tech , you did a real good job on having a plan before you went out, having your safety gear in tact , and wearing your PFD. there's really nothing more to be said here, you were prepared for the worst situation , and the worst situation actually happened . you were here to tell about it because you were prepared and you kept a level head . i'd be glad to yak with you anytime dude, good job


If you follow labtec8"s encouragement, you had better love Jesus....enough said.........!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Read this entire thread. I can see it from both sides........

My first trip on Erie was 1982. I was 5 years old. Perch fishing. In a 16 or 18 foot bass boat with my dad. Fast forward 7 years and my dad started his charter business that he still runs. I spent my teens and summers working on the boat.

I have seen a bunch of crazy and stupid stuff on Erie over the years. She can get angry and can kill you. The worst time i have had was coming around south bass and filling the back of the 30 sport with 3 foot of water. Had to have been a 10 to 14 foot wave. We got caught in a storm.....


I also went to college and got a parks and recreation degree. My love for the outdoors lead me down the path of outdoor recreation. One of the things I was exposed to was kayaking.

I have kayaked for 14 years. From not knowing a thing. To becoming a American canoe association certified instructor. I can preform and teach self and assisted rescues in all water conditions. And have done so to hundrads if not thousands of students. I have kayaked in Maine, Georgia, Ohio, Pennsylvania and many other states inbetween. In fresh water, salt water, swamps, lakes, rivers, cold, warm, flat and white water.

I never kayak without a PFD on. I have tryed to put one on in the water and it's difficult even in the best of conditions.

Storms happen! Boat traffic happens! I personally don't like sit on top kayaks. If I flip over with a sit in kayak I can right myself because I have a spray skirt on and have practiced an Eskimo roll. If I couldn't I could bail and preform a self rescue in the majority of conditions. I most likely wouldn't have to because I would have a paddle buddy. My friend and I can flip a boat, do a T - rescue, get me back in the boat and have it empty and the spray skirt back on in 45 seconds. That's in a 1 foot chop.

I don't see much wrong with the OP comments. Kayaks have as much right to be on the water as bikes do on the road. People just don't like them. Just like motorcycle's, they need to watch out for people that think the rules don't apply to them. People that don't pay attention. Kayakers also need to follow navigational rules. Don't paddle across a harbor.

I think the OP did a good job with letting people know where he was. Wearing a PFD and staying with the boat. Staying calm. What I think he needs to work on is weather management and get rid of the inflatable PFD. Opt for something that is centered around the mid section of the body. It makes getting into a kayak easier. I did not see it but entering into a boat on the upswell side of a boat is easier. Let the waves push you into the boat.

Gear can be replaced. ....people cant.

Remember in a rescue situation it's person first. Person, boat, paddle then gear.

Just my opinion and experience......


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

last week hundreds of floaters needed to be rescued by the Canadian coast guard, again, people blown by a storm while in rafts and tubes!?! Those people really should not have been on the lake with storms approsaching. Thank God that no one drowned. Who pays for all these rescues? Oh, I believe bicycles sholuld NOT be on the roads. How many deaths is it gonna take before people realize cars and bikes dont mix?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> last week hundreds of floaters needed to be rescued by the Canadian coast guard, again, people blown by a storm while in rafts and tubes!?! Those people really should not have been on the lake with storms approsaching. Thank God that no one drowned. Who pays for all these rescues? Oh, I believe bicycles sholuld NOT be on the roads. How many deaths is it gonna take before people realize cars and bikes dont mix?


It's the operators responsibility to safely operate their vehicle and avoid obsticals that are in the roadway and on the waterway. Bikes legally have the right to be on the road. Maybe no one should have a motorcycle on the road either. Plenty of people die riding motorcycle's.

Pedestrian's have the right of way on the road. But how many people in a car do you see actually stop to let them cross. The only state I have been in where I have seen that a common practice is New Hampshire. Everyone stops to let someone cross the street.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Read this entire thread. I can see it from both sides........
> 
> My first trip on Erie was 1982. I was 5 years old. Perch fishing. In a 16 or 18 foot bass boat with my dad. Fast forward 7 years and my dad started his charter business that he still runs. I spent my teens and summers working on the boat.
> 
> ...



Excellent post! The only criticism I have is the tone of labtech's post....and I'm not convinced it was his intention....is taking a kayak out on Lake Erie when wx conditions were prime for predicted storms is acceptable risk. Other than that, I'd encourage all kayakers to make sure they have all their safety gear up to snuff and do everything they can to make themselves as visible as possible.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

crestliner TS said:


> last week hundreds of floaters needed to be rescued by the Canadian coast guard, again, people blown by a storm while in rafts and tubes!?! Those people really should not have been on the lake with storms approsaching. Thank God that no one drowned. Who pays for all these rescues? Oh, I believe bicycles sholuld NOT be on the roads. How many deaths is it gonna take before people realize cars and bikes dont mix?


It bothers me when people ask who pays for those rescues. It's the USCG and they are there to guard our marine borders, ensure safety with commercial and pleasure marine traffic, and to be the first responders to any call for assistance or rescue on the water. Coast Guard operations are funded (including rescues) by those of us that pay taxes. Not any different than the other military branches and their respective jobs. Asking who is paying for a USCG rescue would be like asking who is paying for the strikes on ISIS or Taliban camps that help keep us all of us safe from another 911 type attack.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Good thread. Has everyone thinking about safety and what to do/how to prepare you and your watercraft for difficult conditions.
My main concern with kayaks is that they can be difficult for a power boat captain to see. In flat water it is easier to see a yak. In higher waves it can be very difficult. I boat around Cleveland mostly and similar to seeing after dark with the city lights behind other boats, the city/shoreline/port can make spotting yaks very difficult. Not to mention powerboats will travel at speeds from trolling to 30 MPH where I have seen kayaks. I was thinking that kayaks should have a orange flag or similar elevated to a certain height, (say 6 feet), above the yak. Similar to those flags I see on some low profile bicycles.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

MageeEast said:


> It bothers me when people ask who pays for those rescues. It's the USCG and they are there to guard our marine borders, ensure safety with commercial and pleasure marine traffic, and to be the first responders to any call for assistance or rescue on the water. Coast Guard operations are funded (including rescues) by those of us that pay taxes. Not any different than the other military branches and their respective jobs. Asking who is paying for a USCG rescue would be like asking who is paying for the strikes on ISIS or Taliban camps that help keep us all of us safe from another 911 type attack.


I guess saving daredevils is more important than protecting borders. I get your point, but why is it ok for the Coasties to risk their own lives because someone wants to be a rogue. It was stupid to be out on the lake in a kayak with the weather that was predicted. Sometimes the best preparation to prevent disaster is staying home.


----------



## 1g3 BAMF (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive been Kayak fishing erie for 8 years now, its perfectly safe if you know how to operate a kayak.... even the best can get flipped but you should be prepared for that worst case scenario and u need everything tied down and secured and be able to flip it and get back in. If you can't flip it and get in then you have no business on the water and end up on a coast guard boat..


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

My personal opinion is (sntkole)! SAY NO TO KAYAKS ON LAKE ERIE . and all the people I've seen in canoes I've never heard a problem, a story or nothing. Those canoe guys must know what there doing. Much luck to everyone!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

mkalink said:


> I agree with KaGee 100% there is a place for kayaks and Lake Erie isn't one of them. I have been caught in some squalls that came up on me like right now. What about those guys from the Coast Guard that had to put their lives in jeopardy to save you? Your last comments, " not the first, won't be the last." Kind of explains your haphazardness and your ability not to learn. Had you had the proper experience and planned properly you would not have been in the lake when the storm hit. I am glad there is a happy ending to your fishing trip.


Lake Erie is perfectly fine for a kayak. Ive done it 100's of times and have less problems there than I do in inland lakes, because I stay close to port usually on Erie. What about those coast guard guys?? They did their job, and were probably happy to do it. They exist for that exact reason. You sound like one of those numbskulls that wants rescued people to pay fees to the state. Accidents can happen to anyone, and flaming the guy over it is in poor taste.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Now here we go. Everybody is reeming the poor kayak guy with a three foot keibasi . And then everybody else is posting about everyone else's opinions. Let's just give the guy a pat on the back and say " yes that trip was good but not perfect " . It's starting to sound ridiculous. I would love to give out any experience that I have about kayaking. But I don't kayak. Let's try to keep this message positive. And good luck to all!!


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I am glad You are all right. I also can understand the desire to fish the big lake as compared to what the inland lakes have to offer. A $75000.00 tow vehicle, and $75000.00 to $125000.00 boat is out of most people affordability, in the U.S. It would be nice if the people who have been blessed would quit looking down their nose at the less fortunate. Are their any posts for an open seat? I sure don't see many. I would own a 26' Graddy White, IF I could afford it. Food For Thought.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Btw, I'm perfectly sure the coast guard wasn't in any type of danger on the rough water in their boat helping this guy out. Just saying. Again, glad to hear all went well.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> I sure would have something if I was on open water. A flag probably would be a big PIA in the wind though.


A flag isn't all that much of a pita. I fly one on the top of my light pole, 42 inches up. Makes a big difference in visibility IMHO.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Did you guys know that when you order food at a restaurant you have to pay the cook a fee to cook what you ordered? Check your bill next time, it'll say it on there. True story.

On a real note, I'd much rather be in my yak than some of the little boats I see out there. Little jons and canoes with people on board with no life vests on whatsoever. I'm pretty sure the vast majority of fishing kayakers are wearing some sort of PFD. I know if I don't have mine with me, I don't paddle. One flip will not deter me from staying off the lake, that's just silly. Living everyday life is a risk. Good to hear all is well OP.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Glad to hear your still paddling. For those of you who are saying no kayaking on Erie. PLEASE don't tell me where I can float at. Thanks


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

As well stated already glad that you made it out ok. Back in early '90s when my kids were kids an had my first boat I got caught in storm and was struck by Lightening, so I am well aware how fast Erie can change. As for all the uncouth comments karma has a way of catching up with all.


----------



## hudsons2020 (Jul 15, 2012)

Labtech,
Glad to see you were prepared, and the outcome was as planned! Another neat safety item for *all boaters,* is
a personal locator beacon, never know when you may need it. Not cheap, but worth it. I have not gotten my yak wet in 15 years, but now prefer to have 3.5 tons of boat under me when on the lake.

Tight lines!


----------



## Fishstyxx (Mar 17, 2009)

Labtech, Glad you survived the ordeal.
Hudson’s PLB safety gear is SPOT on. I have an ACR ResQ-Link in my ditch bag. If you use it for an actual rescue, ResQ Link has a program to replace it for free. Another item in my Ditch Bag is a couple 30 foot sections of bright colored surveyors tape, rolled up in a tight role, held with a rubber band or Velcro. If you go into the water tie them to your PFD and let them float out. They are very visible.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Labtech I was the one that picked you up (we're not the USCG btw lol) glad you're doing okay buddy. Sorry you lost some equipment but we're just glad you're okay.


----------

